# Schwinn seat blue mylar



## jrapoza (Sep 15, 2022)

This is a 1999 production.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Sep 15, 2022)

100.00


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 15, 2022)

ND thank you


----------



## Hoagie57 (Sep 16, 2022)

$125.00 🤩


----------



## Hoagie57 (Sep 17, 2022)

$125.00 if it has a reflector tab. If not ND


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 20, 2022)

No worries No Deal. with Tab...


----------

